# Help with fleas please!!



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have noticed for the past few weeks Sami has been scratching a lot more than normal, all over, ears, body, etc. and I have even seen tufts of hair on the floor. I thought he was gaining his adult coat and this was normal shedding?? NOW however I noticed several fleas running on his tummy last night and was horrified!! Immediatly my husband said it was probably from Carley as we have only had her 3 days now. I bathed her the first night, and now she is scratching too!! I really think they were already there, and he is solid black, so almost impossible to see them! The vet is closed today as it is a Holiday . . Is there an injection they can give them to kill the fleas and repel more jumping on?? My neighbor had a dog and just moved out and a company mowed his grass quite short as it was very high and I think this may have been the culprit . . but if he goes outside there will possibly be more exposure??? Please help . .they are both scratching and look bothered!! Last thing I need with a new puppy .. I am exhausted!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If your vets are closed go to your pet store and ask to speak to someone. They should be able to recommend a good spray or spot on you can buy over the counter.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm having a flea problem with our cat. Which I"m trying to solve it before we bring the pup in.

There is front line or one of those types, but my cat had a reaction to some flea stuff I got at Publix. That scared me, so looking at less harmful way. You can get a flea comb and stick the fleas that are pick up by the comb in dish soap and water. But also treat the carpet. There are flea powders you can get at Petsmart. I have done that but I need to get more. Also talk to your vet about Capstar which will kill the fleas right away on the dog. It seems to be pretty safe from the information I have read. But you need to get it from a vet. I have a call in to our vet to get it.

You can also try Dawn dish soap. The original one, that is suppose to kill fleas right away. It does work that's what I have been using to kill the fleas I get off our cat from the flea comb. But as for bathing it really didn't work for her. You need to keep the dog leather up for about 5 minutes... Doesn't work to well with a cat...

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Blue dish soap to kill the fleas on him, flea bomb house, and get a flea treatment to keep fleas off (we love Trifexis, it keeps the fleas away and helps prevent heart worms).


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL... Didn't want to post... mistake


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

First thing I would say is don't panic or get upset! Having fleas is a natural thing that happens to dogs (and other animals) and is not your 'fault'! Regular treatment is the best way to ensure that your animals do not get fleas but these are not always 100%. Regular vaccuuming and washing of bedding or blankets your pets lay on are good ways to reduce fleas. Personally, I would recommend that you give the dog(s) a bath using flea shampoo (check that it's suitable for your little one) three days before you treat them with the 'spot-on'. I do this because this will wash out the flea poo and some of the eggs, you have to wait for three days because the spot-on works with your dogs natural coat oils which washing removes. Another top tip I found last week is a home made flea trap (search 'flea trap' in your search engine)! They basically consist of a light over a dish of soapy water (a small amount of dish soap/wasing up liquid). You leave this out overnight in a room which you think may be infested with fleas and they come towards the light and the heat but die when they land in the soapy water (the soap prevents them from jumping out of the water and they drown). We tried this and only caught one flea but I don't think we had many to start with. Good luck flea fighting!!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela gets Trifexis for the fleas; it's an oral monthly treatment and she never had any. 
Your vet can prescribe it.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Laura and everybody else . . thank you for the brilliant advise!! I went to the vet and got a pill called Comfortis, large one for Sami and small one for Carley, she said they work within 30 minutes against live fleas, eggs and will last 30 days. Bought some flea dust for the yard and am vacuuming floors and furniture. Will give Sami a bath later as I can feel some gritty stuff next to his skin under his fur (yukkkk). Suppose that is the flea poop and eggs, makes me sick . . but fingers crossed for good results.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Got Sami bathed with flea shampoo, then pet head shampoo and conditioner, scrubbed him down good with brush, blow dry and brushed out. He was actually pretty good, he fought me horribly the last time I washed him, this time was calm and patient til I got to his head and ears. The worst part was getting him to take the flea pill!! He takes his heartguard pill really well, gobbles it down! I cut his pill (flat and little larger than dime size) in half and tried plain giving it to him . . no way dude!! He spit it right out . . cut in in 1/4 and put it in cheese and he spit it out!! Tried again with hot dog and he spit it out! By this time I'm about to croak cause the pill is gettin soggy AND it cost $19!! Sooo . . I opened his mouth, put the pieces as far back as I could without gagging him and closed his mouth . . he sat there staring me down!!! (as I held his mouth shut) So I tilted his head up and rubbed his throat . . no dice . . Now its getting challenging . . and he is backing up away from me . . so I went all in and put him in the "full nelson hold" and just sat there . . after about a full minute he swallowed!! Man, thought I was gonna loose that battle!! If anybody can tell me a better way to handle this I would be open . . as I am going to have to give him one every month and do NOT want to repeat that again.


----------



## GoldieBear11 (Jun 30, 2018)

Nanci said:


> Got Sami bathed with flea shampoo, then pet head shampoo and conditioner, scrubbed him down good with brush, blow dry and brushed out. He was actually pretty good, he fought me horribly the last time I washed him, this time was calm and patient til I got to his head and ears. The worst part was getting him to take the flea pill!! He takes his heartguard pill really well, gobbles it down! I cut his pill (flat and little larger than dime size) in half and tried plain giving it to him . . no way dude!! He spit it right out . . cut in in 1/4 and put it in cheese and he spit it out!! Tried again with hot dog and he spit it out! By this time I'm about to croak cause the pill is gettin soggy AND it cost $19!! Sooo . . I opened his mouth, put the pieces as far back as I could without gagging him and closed his mouth . . he sat there staring me down!!! (as I held his mouth shut) So I tilted his head up and rubbed his throat . . no dice . . Now its getting challenging . . and he is backing up away from me . . so I went all in and put him in the "full nelson hold" and just sat there . . after about a full minute he swallowed!! Man, thought I was gonna loose that battle!! If anybody can tell me a better way to handle this I would be open . . as I am going to have to give him one every month and do NOT want to repeat that again.


My cockapoo would do the same thing but someone told me to put the pill in butter and it actually works everytime and is less stressful!


----------

